
The infrastructural humiliation of America - riantogo
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/03/the-infrastructural-humiliation-of-america/
======
riantogo
Why did we end up like this? I returned last week from Dubai to San Francisco,
and have been trying to mentally rationalize why this place can’t be a tenth
as good (in terms of infrastructure).

